# 2020 Murano Platinum Extreme Rust and other issues



## krisnicbell (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi all, 

Long story ahead. purchased a new 2020 Murano Platinum on January 16th, 2021. Traded my 2016 Maxima that I never had an issue out of, just wanted to upgrade to a SUV. It had 12 miles on it when I pulled off the lot. Black with black rims. Always wanted a black on black suv, so needless to say I was in love with it.

A few days later, I was admiring it outside, and noticed the foam window seals (I guess that's what they are called), had about 30 little pick marks on the driver side window foam. I looked all around on the other windows, and there were about 50 other marks. I called the dealership and they set up an appointment for me to bring it in in a few weeks. 

Well a few days later, I was walking out of Walmart, and glanced down at the bottom of my Murano and thought I noticed some rust. When I got home, I looked underneath it, and was horrified at the amount of rust on my 1 month old vehicle. The whole exhaust system was rusted, and the muffler had a bad crack in it. I took pictures immediately. 

I live in Southwest VA, and we had 2 snows since I bought it. I expect rust after a year or so, but not after 1 month with 1k miles. I called Nissan back and they updated my upcoming visit with the new rust issue. I also messaged the guy who sold it to me, and he claimed this was normal. Uh no, it's not. If this is normal, Nissan needs some serious improvements. 

A few days later, the trunk with the foot swing motion stopped working. I again updated the appointment. 2 days later, driver heated seat stopped working. Updated appointment. 

Last Friday, I went to the dealership, they checked it out and put it up on the rack. The service manager claimed to be shocked at the rust, and in the couple of weeks that had passed since I took the pictures, a dime sized hole had formed in the exhaust. They had to reprogram the key fobs for the trunk, and have to replace the window foam. No clue what they did to the driver heated seat. She sent a bunch of pictures to Nissan to get approval to replace the exhaust. They seemed baffled as to what could have caused the rust so quickly. 

They told me it would be about a week before approval to replace the parts. I was talking to my coworkers about it, and one mentioned it sounded like it had been in standing water causing it to rust quickly. I became curious and started really inspecting everything.

I pulled the spare tire cover in the trunk up, and again to my horror, I saw that the spare tire was rusted and had a ton of corrosion around it, and what looked like water spots. The blue foam mat under the tire was damp on one side. To pay 42k for a new car, and to find this 2 months after purchase, needless to say I was furious.

I immediately called the dealership and they told me to bring it in, and they would pull the carpet up and see if there is water damage. Regardless of what they find, it's obvious something serious has happened, and I expect to get a new Murano, and won't stop until I do. I reported all the issues to Nissan Corporate, and they opened a case. After checking the VIN, it was manufactured in Mississippi which had bad flooding in 2020. 

So, has anyone else had any similar issues? I'm definitely not one to complain, and always try to make the best of a situation, but I refuse to pay so much money for a brand new vehicle that has extreme rust and obvious water damage. Bottom line is either they can give me a new Murano or deal with my attorney.

Any advice?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with you and they should replace the vehicle. Keep as much documentation as you can along with pictures and give Nissan a chance to do the right thing. If they won't, then it's time to consult a lawyer.


----------

